# Barney - Now 18 weeks!



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Ahh our little Barney is growing so fast, I just can't believe how fast the last 10 weeks have flown by since we got him.

Hubby is warming to him slightly, it's a work in progress. Biting is still an issue but it does seemed to have calmed down a bit in the last week or two.

Barney's amazing on long walks, he's off the lead the majority of the time and is so good at staying with us. He loves to follow the kids around and is pretty good and coming when called especially if helped with some treats.

I couldn't have wished for a better dog, love him to bits xx


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

They all look very happy together. We have had Coco nearly 8 months now it seems like his been here for ages.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

he is a beaut!!  Such a cute chap


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He's gorgeous. How can your OH not love him?! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Can't believe your OH is only warming to him, he should be in love! x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my ... Barney is so super cute! Who could resist that gorgeous face 

x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lovely shaggy coat. Emma x


----------

